# 49er Historical Bottle Association "Best in the West" show.



## westernbittersnut (Nov 14, 2014)

This shows second year at their new location at the Placer County Fairgrounds, 800 All America Boulevard in Roseville, Ca. There are many new bottle dealers signed up for this show! Several great displays of western manufactured bottles are planned. Dates are Friday, December 5th, 12 Noon to 6 pm (early bird) and Saturday, December 6th, 9 am to 3 pm (free admission). Contact Mike McKillop, (916) 367-1829 or email pville1871@yahoo.com


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm not going to make it Warren, it's kind of the opposite coast (almost exactly). Man, I wish I had the money to take you up on that book offer though.[]


----------



## westernbittersnut (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi Eric,     We're hoping to really amaze the buyers at this year's show with several old time digger's finds, and some old time bottle collections not seen since the sixties, coming in for sale. I have only one (new) copy of my book left available. Take care.


----------

